# Alabama gulf state pier??



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone heard of the completion date or a date the pier is going to open?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

On last Thursday's WNSP Outdoor show I asked Vernon Minton (of the ADMR) about that very same question.

He said, as far as he knew the pier is still expected to open March 1, 2009

I have heard nothing directly from the Engineer in charge (Terry Boyd) since just after Hurricane Ike damaged the pier. Maybe a few emails will get them to clarify the opening date... *

[email protected]*


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

'Getsome' is doing the roof and siding on it. He may be able to tell you the status on it. I know he told me you can look at the pilings and see a ton of fish already. Said they saw a ton of sheep head out there last week. They dont let anyone take a pole right now tho.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Greg Thacker is the project super for LCI. He told me last week that they are still on schedule for March 1st. He said they would have been completed in December if the storms had not caused so much damages.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the update....looking forward to the opening!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update!

Here's what it looked like today (from the cam)










They sure have a LOT to do in the next 100 days! About 300 more feet...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH Man. I'm getting so EXCITED:letsparty


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's anupdate pic...
Fri Dec 5 @ 4:30pm
It appears they are dismantling the old pier.
I guess building the end of the new one is last priority :doh

Just as long as they DO build the end platform...











Still haven't heard when they plan to open :banghead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone came in the store and said that he was told april 1st instead of march 1st. Pier#r, you seem to be more in the know however. This man said he hadtalked to the "head contractor",...........?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

damnit damnit damnit. It be nice of a government contractor could meet a deadline.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Today is Jan 7th, 2009. I check the Sea 'n Suds Cam every couple of days and it does not look like they are doing squat. Does anybody know anything??

Will it at least be finished by summer? Have they run out of money? At one point I heard the Feds were saying that the State was using funds that were not supposed to be used for something like a pier and might cut them off. What's going on??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

We were out to the Gulf State Park Cabins last weekend. Viewing it from the east near the stop light to the campgrounds, it appeared that they have not started on the octagon portion. It appeared that I could see the remnents of the old pier out beyond the end of the new pier.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, there is a crane and barge out at the end of the pier at last. First time I've seen one since way before Thanksgiving. Maybe they'll put on a rush and finish the job. Good to see something going on.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *fred (1/12/2009)*Well, there is a crane and barge out at the end of the pier at last. First time I've seen one since way before Thanksgiving. Maybe they'll put on a rush and finish the job. Good to see something going on.


good eye fred...here is a link to a webcam at sea n suds if anyone wants to take a look. scroll the camera to the left and zoom in and you can check the status of the pier construction with your own eyes.

http://www.bamabeachcams.com/LiveCams/gulfshores.htm


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Fiver (1/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fred (1/12/2009)*Well, there is a crane and barge out at the end of the pier at last. First time I've seen one since way before Thanksgiving. Maybe they'll put on a rush and finish the job. Good to see something going on.
> ...


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

RATS!!! They're moving the piledriver away and it does not look they've finished. You can see it in the background right now on the Sea 'n Suds Cam. Maybe just for the weekend, maintenance or something - I hope.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

does that camera work with Vista? I read the help section but no mention of Vista.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know about VISTA, but the piledriver is back in position. :clap

I don't know what the move was about.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/5/2008)*Someone came in the store and said that he was told april 1st instead of march 1st. Pier#r, you seem to be more in the know however. This man said he hadtalked to the "head contractor",...........?


Yep, April/May does sound more realistic.

[url]http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregist ... xml&coll=3[/url]

*Quote:*<DIV class=quotecontent><SPAN style="COLOR: #ff0000"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 150%; LINE-HEIGHT: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Gulf State Park Pier set for March open
Sunday, December 07, 2008 
Staff report 

<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">The Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources is on schedule to open the Gulf State Park Pier in March. 

Workers need close to a month of acceptable weather on the pier this winter, and they're expecting to get those days in over the next three to four months. </DIV><DIV class=quotecontent></DIV><DIV class=quotecontent></DIV><DIV class=quotecontent>
Greg Thatcher told me in May they had only three weeks of good enough weather to work the barge for driving the pilings between December 2007 and April 2008. I sure hope they get better weather this winter!</DIV><DIV class=quotecontent></DIV><DIV class=quotecontent>The attachment below was taken from the Sea-N-Suds cam Jan 15th 2009</DIV>


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

BTW,I count ten bents in place from the middle wide spot, and what may be three sets of piles beyond that. Pier #r, how does that stack up with the final design? The plans you show above don't show the middle wide spot.


----------

